# Cazzeggiare



## la italianilla

Buona domenica a tutti quanti y buen domingo a todo el mundo 
Vorrei provare a trovare, col vostro aiuto e quello degli españoles, (considerando le difficoltà del caso) una traduzione per il termine italiano "cazzeggiare". Inizio introducendo la definizione dal DeMauro on line che lo indica come un termine volgare (credo per la sua radice, anche se per me non è volgare):



> caz|zeg|già|re
> v.intr. (io cazzéggio; avere)
> CO volg., essere inconcludente, perdere tempo: _invece di studiare ho cazzeggiato tutto il giorno_ | parlare, discorrere su argomenti leggeri e superficiali



Inoltre mi permetto d'aggiungere che, almeno dalle mie parti, _cazzeggiare_ vol dire "non solo parlare di argmenti leggeri o superficiali" , ma anche fare altre cose pur di non fare quello che dovresti fare.

Per esempio:

_Non sono andata a lezione, ma ho passato la mattina in centro a cazzeggiare_ -> No fui a clase, pero pasé toda la mañana por el centro "_cazzeggiando_" 

_Mi piace "cazzeggiare" con le mie amiche al bar.
Me gusta "cazzeggiare" con mis amigas en los bares _

Espero haya sido clara. Gracias de antemano


----------



## infinite sadness

Perdere tempo.


----------



## la italianilla

Ciao Infinite Sadness, scusami mi son spiegata male. Intendevo dire che vorrei trovare un termine in spagnolo che possa più o meno equivalersi a "cazzeggiare".


----------



## infinite sadness

No, sono io che ho sbagliato, scusami tu.

Può essere bromear?


----------



## Neuromante

No, para nada. Al menos según las definiciones que aportas del DiMauro.

Quizás pudieran funcionar:
*Vaguear*
*Tontear*

Para tu definición:
*Remolonear*

Y soy consciente que me falta una opción más, pero se me escapa.


----------



## la italianilla

@ sadness: no bromear non riesce ad abbracciare il significato di "cazzeggiare", anche se è vero che uno quando cazzeggia può _bromear_.
@ Neuromante: ho cercato le tue proposte sul RAE on line e m'è venuto fuori, partendo da _Vaguear_ -> holgazanear.



> (De holgazán).
> 
> 1. intr. Estar voluntariamente ocioso.



Me parece que está bien....qué opinas?



> Tontear: (De tonto).
> 1. intr. Hacer o decir tonterías.
> 
> 2. intr. coloq. Coquetear, flirtear.



creo que no...aun es verdad que cuando una persona pierde tempo con los amigos puede hacer tonterias o estar de broma también. 



> _remolonear_  (De remolón2).
> 
> 1. intr. Rehusar moverse, detenerse en hacer o admitir algo, por flojedad y pereza



Perdona, pero es que no entiendo porqué me lo propusiste 
De todas formas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## reys

¡Hola, amigos! Les comento que en México (no sé si en otros países) es común decir algo así:

"El sábado me quedé _flojoneando/echando la flojera_ todo el día en casa. No hice nada, de nada".

Flojera es una singular palabrita muy utilizada en México para referirse al estado de pereza, cansancio, ocio, etc., como bien lo define también la RAE.

Espero haber sido útil. Saludos!


----------



## CarolMamkny

En mi caso yo diría:

Me gusta salir a molestar/joder con mis amigos el fin de semana 

Ahora, no sé si en España se entienda el uso de "joder" en este contexto...

Bueno... es solo mi humilde opinión


----------



## Val85

Hola Italianilla!!
Yo diria "En vez de estudiar me quede flojeando todo el dia"

Ya que "cazzeggiare" es un termino coloquial al igual que "flojear"

Flojear de "flojera"

Ciaoo


----------



## Neuromante

Mujer, Italianilla: Una cosa es la definición de la RAE y ora el uso diario...
Si en tu zona se usa cazzegiare para referirse a hacer otras cosas para evitar la que se debe, remolonear se usa para cuando estás dando vueltas (No con argumentos, sino haciendo cosas distintas) para evitar hacer lo que debes. A mi personalmente me calza perfectamente.

Reys:
Flojera se usa aquí también, pero el verbo flojear tiene solo el significado clásico. Flojonear no lo he oído nunca. Nadie lo entendería dentro de la frase que aportas. Quizás (En esa frase) "Estar de flojera"


----------



## lautaro

Hola, "holgazanear" y "remolonear" son las mejores opciones no vulgares. En Chile se diría "huevear" (pron. hueviar). Nella tua frase si potrebbe usare anche _dar vueltas_: 
"_Non sono andata a lezione, ma ho passato la mattina in centro a cazzeggiare" _si potrebbe tradurre con _"No fui a clase y me dediqué toda la mañana a hueviar/dar vueltas por el centro"._

__


----------



## CarolMamkny

Neuromante said:


> Mujer, Italianilla: Una cosa es la definición de la RAE y ora el uso diario...
> Si en tu zona se usa cazzegiare para referirse a hacer otras cosas para evitar la que se debe, remolonear se usa para cuando estás dando vueltas (No con argumentos, sino haciendo cosas distintas) para evitar hacer lo que debes. A mi personalmente me calza perfectamente.




Neuromante tienes TODA la razón.


----------



## la italianilla

Resumiendo:
Remolonear - holgazaner -> en España
flojonear/echarla flojera -> en Mèxico
huevear -> en Chile



			
				Neuromante said:
			
		

> Mujer, Italianilla: Una cosa es la definición de la RAE y ora el uso diario...



Hombre  Neuromante tienes razón. Es que yo siempre busco de nuevo las palabras que me sugeréis, para leer nuevas definiciones, y, como algunas veces el RAE pone los usos coloquiales, esperaba encontrar la palabra en este sentido también (por lo menos para leer otros ejemplos).
Perdonadme por la falta de precisión. 
De todas formas gracias a todos por vuestras sugerencias


----------



## yaya.mx

Yo diría  "flojonear" o "tirar/echar (la) hueva".. "echar la flojera" me suena raro.. no sé.. tal vez es demasiado soft para mis niveles


----------



## Neuromante

Añade "Venirle a uno la flojera" para cuando no te apetece hacer nada y te tumbas en un sofa (Por ejemplo).


----------



## estiloguapo

*H*ola italianilla*,*
aqui donde vivo yo la expresion"cazzeggiare" significa "far passare il tempo". 
"*J*ugar" "hacer el tiempo pasar"(que no sè si puedo decir asì)*.*
*O*tro ejemplo"invece di studiare ho cazzeggiato con il computer tutto il giorno"  "cazzeggiato" puede substituir los verbos "distraido" "entretenido"?
*E*spero de haber dicho algo util*.*
*C*hao


----------



## la italianilla

Gracias a todos.
Añadí las nuevas propuestas en mi cuaderno (es correcto decir _Añadir en el cuaderno_?  ) 
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## ZID

la italianilla said:


> Gracias a todos.
> Añadí las nuevas propuestas en mi cuaderno (es correcto decir _Añadir en el cuaderno_?  )
> Gracias de nuevo.



Certo di si. Puoi, anzi devi usare "añadir".

A proposito, per *Cazzeggiare *io di solito uso "tocarme los huevos" 

A presto!


----------



## Joan bolets

ZID said:


> A proposito, per *Cazzeggiare *io di solito uso "tocarme los huevos"



Hombre, por fin!

Llevo semanas siguiendo este hilo y no quise intervenir por no querer utilizar esta expresión que, a mi entender, es la que más se usa en mi entorno más próximo (y eso que no lo considero particularmente vulgar...el entorno, no la expresión!).


----------



## Neuromante

Pues amí no me parece correcto, Joan y ZID. El significado es completamente distinto.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Neuromante said:


> Pues amí no me parece correcto, Joan y ZID. El significado es completamente distinto.


 
Estoy (una vez más) de acuerdo con vos. Para mi "Tocarse/rascarse los huevos" quiere decir que no haces NADA de NADA (¡que sos un inutil!) y nunca lo he usado o escuchado en el contexto que Italianilla plantea.


----------



## Joan bolets

Neuromante said:


> Pues amí no me parece correcto, Joan y ZID. El significado es completamente distinto.



A ver... en el uso que hago de esta palabra, le he dado  siempre dos accepciones:

Como *verbo intransitivo*, cazzeggiare quiere decir 'no hacer nada en concreto' y no, como decís, hacer algo para negarse a otra cosa (lo que en castellano sería escaquearse, no?). Ejemplo: Che hai fatto oggi? Nulla, ho cazzeggiato tutto il giorno. En este sentido me parece que la expresión 'tocarse los huevos' sea una buena aproximación. 

Como *verbo transitivo*, cazzeggiare quiere decir _juguetear_ con algo sin algun objetivo concreto o sin sacarle partido: 'Smettila di cazzaggiare con la playstation e vieni ad aiutarmi!'. En este caso 'tocarse lo huevo' no viene a significar nada. 

Pues no sè, igual la gente en otras partes de Italia utiliza esta palabra en otros sentidos, o 'tocarse los huevos' en otras partes de España no es lo mismo que en Barcelona, pero para mi pequeño mundo semántico las cosas estàn así


----------



## la italianilla

Chicos, pero _tocarme los huevos_ no es - >_rompermi i maroni_  en italiano??? De todas formas si queréis proponerlo en el sentido de "grattarsi i coglioni"  (maremma, sto dando il meglio di me in sto post ) no es lo mismo de "cazzeggiare", es un poquito más fuerte, aunque es verdad que cuando una persona "cazzeggia" puede también... 
Basta ya


----------



## MOMO2

*S*precare il tempo in modo molto stupido. *È* volgare.


----------



## la italianilla

Joan bolets said:


> A ver... en el uso que hago de esta palabra, le he dado  siempre dos accepciones:
> 
> Como *verbo intransitivo*, cazzeggiare quiere decir 'no hacer nada en concreto' y no, como decís, hacer algo para negarse a otra cosa (lo que en castellano sería escaquearse, no?). Ejemplo: Che hai fatto oggi? Nulla, ho cazzeggiato tutto il giorno. En este sentido me parece que la expresión 'tocarse los huevos' sea una buena aproximación.
> 
> Como *verbo transitivo*, cazzeggiare quiere decir _juguetear_ con algo sin algun objetivo concreto o sin sacarle partido: 'Smettila di cazzaggiare con la playstation e vieni ad aiutarmi!'. En este caso 'tocarse lo huevo' no viene a significar nada.
> 
> Pues no sè, igual la gente en otras partes de Italia utiliza esta palabra en otros sentidos, o 'tocarse los huevos' en otras partes de España no es lo mismo que en Barcelona, pero para mi pequeño mundo semántico las cosas estàn así



No sé...he leído otra vez tu mesaje y en los ejemplos me parece que hayas comprendido lo que quería decir, pero bueno....si yo, que soy una chica, utilizo como aproximación la expresión 'tocarse los huevos' ...no sé...me parece realmente demasiado fuerte...



MOMO2 said:


> sprecare il tempo in modo molto stupido. E' volgare.



Scusa, credo di non aver capito bene a cosa ti riferisci. Parli dell'espressione "Tocarse los huevos" che tu interpreti come "sprecare il tempo in modo molto stupido"? Ciao!


----------



## Luis Anselmi

la italianilla said:


> Buona domenica a tutti quanti y buen domingo a todo el mundo
> Vorrei provare a trovare, col vostro aiuto e quello degli españoles, (considerando le difficoltà del caso) una traduzione per il termine italiano "cazzeggiare". Inizio introducendo la definizione dal DeMauro on line che lo indica come un termine volgare (credo per la sua radice, anche se per me non è volgare):
> 
> 
> 
> Inoltre mi permetto d'aggiungere che, almeno dalle mie parti, _cazzeggiare_ vol dire "non solo parlare di argmenti leggeri o superficiali" , ma anche fare altre cose pur di non fare quello che dovresti fare.
> 
> Per esempio:
> 
> _Non sono andata a lezione, ma ho passato la mattina in centro a cazzeggiare_ -> No fui a clase, pero pasé toda la mañana por el centro "_cazzeggiando_"
> 
> _Mi piace "cazzeggiare" con le mie amiche al bar._
> _Me gusta "cazzeggiare" con mis amigas en los bares _
> 
> Espero haya sido clara. Gracias de antemano


 ES COMO:   SER UN FARAMALLERO o SER UN CHARLATÀN


> Nota del moderatore:*
> Regla **15. MAYÚSCULAS Y ENLACES
> * *No teclee todo su mensaje en LETRAS MAYÚSCULAS (es equivalente al gritar). *No introduzca enlaces o direcciones de correo electrónico en el título del mensaje o del hilo.


----------



## mauro63

En Argentina lo traduciría por boludear, huevear (hacer huevo), pelotudear .
En definitiva quiere decir fare un ca+++o.


----------



## karunavera

ZID said:


> Certo di si. Puoi, anzi devi usare "añadir".
> 
> A proposito, per *Cazzeggiare *io di solito uso "tocarme los huevos"
> 
> A presto!


Perdona ZID, pero tocarme los huevos no significa fastidiar, molestar?
A: No me grabes mas mensajes en el despertador.
B: Por qué?
A: Porque me toca los huevos.
De la peli "Abre los ojos" de A. Amenàbar.


----------



## 3kt0r

Acá en México, para mi también es muy común decir "Hacerse tonto".

No estudié para el exámen, me hice tonto toda la tarde.


----------



## la italianilla

Resumiendo:
remolonear - holgazaner - Venirle a uno la flojera -> en España
flojonear" o "tirar/echar (la) hueva -> en Mèxico
huevear -> en Chile
Tocarse/rascarse los huevos -> según zip y joan, en España y Barcelona? confirmáis o no?
Ser un faramallero (o ser un chalatán) ->  Venezuela
boludear, huevear (hacer huevo), pelotudear -> Argentina
Hacerse tonto -> en México 

È stato molto interessante seguire i vostri pareri su come interpretare e tradurre questa parola. Grazie mille a tutti quanti


----------



## Neuromante

Lo de tocarse/rascarse los huevos para mi tiene un significado distinto. Sería no hacer absolutamente nada en un momento en que sin embargo tendría que hacerlo y se usa generalmente para reprocharselo a otra persona, o para jactarse uno mismo.

Aclaro que este significado lo adopta con las formas en reflexivo.


----------



## xeneize

Hola, cúantos quebraderos de cabeza!...ni pude seguir el hilo 
Me parece que sus opciones están muy bien, pero en la Argentina "cazzeggiare" es *boludear*, toda la vida, ni hace falta buscarlo en ningún diccionario, le queda como pintado 
También valen _huevear_ y _pelotudear_, pero para mí _boludear_ es el mejor.
Y coincido, _rascarse los huevos/las pelotas_ es no hacer absolutamente nada.
Chau!


----------



## lautaro

Permiso:
Miren que a veces "toccarsi le palle" y "tocarse lo huevos" no coinciden.
En italiano no puedo decir "mi sono toccato le palle tutta la domenica", mejor diría " mi sono grattato le palle tutta la domenica" (algo como "me lo pasé rascándome las bolas todo el domingo"). "toccarsi le palle" es un gesto que significa algo como "tocar fierro" para quedar con suerte.


----------



## la italianilla

Eccomi ragazzi. Ho fatto una ricerca. Appurato che secondo l'ultimo post di Lautaro "tocarse los huevos" non significa solo "rompersi i coglioni"  ma anche "grattarsi le palle" , ho riflettuto sul perché Neuromante non è d'accordo sul proporre questa espressione per "cazzeggiare".
"Grattarsi le palle"  in italiano risulta abbastanza volgare. Cioè secondo me l'uso è leggermente diverso, anche se il senso potrebbe coincidere. 
"Invece di studiare, oggi ho cazzeggiato tutto il giorno" -> non è volgare
"Invece di studiare, oggi mi son grattato le palle tutto il giorno" -> per me è volgare.

Al massimo, "cazzeggiare" potrebbe sostituirsi con grattarsi. Dico "potrebbe" perché guardando le definizioni del De Mauro on line si nota comunque una differenza:



> caz|zeg|già|re
> v.intr. (io cazzéggio; avere)
> CO volg., essere inconcludente, perdere tempo: invece di studiare ho cazzeggiato tutto il giorno | parlare, discorrere su argomenti leggeri e superficiali





> grat|tàr|si
> v.pronom.intr. e tr.
> CO
> 1 v.pronom.intr., sfregarsi la pelle con le unghie: non grattarti continuamente!
> 2 v.pronom.intr., fig., colloq., non far niente: tutto il giorno lì a grattarti!
> 3 v.pronom.tr., sfregarsi una parte del corpo: g. le orecchie



Cioè nel termine "cazzeggiare" è incluso il fatto che uno perde tempo ed è inconcludente ma nel mentre può fare anche altre cose (uscire con le amiche, andare in giro ecc ECCETTO quello che dovrei fare), mentre in "grattarsi" è intrinseca proprio il concetto del "non far nulla". Forse, per questo motivo, Neuromante e CarolMamkny non erano d'accordo.
Quindi "cazzeggiare", più che sostituirlo con "grattarsi i maroni"  , che comunque aggiunge quella volgarità che, secondo il mio umile parere, non è presente in "cazzeggiare", possiamo, tutt'al più, usare "grattarsi". Che dite? Neuromante è questo il motivo per cui non eri d'accordo?


----------



## xeneize

Sì è così, "grattarsi/rascarse" impica il non fare nulla, "cazzeggiare/boludear" invece denota appunto l'atto di fare...boludeces, cose stupide, inutili, etc etc 
Ciao


----------



## gatogab

Sono andato in centro a cazzeggiare = fui al centro a revolverla.
Sà solo cazzeggiare = sabe solo payasear.
Uno che se la passa cazzeggiando, è persona inafidable.
Cazzeggiare può derivare dal fatto che si me me vado a spasso, senza meta ne pensieri, di solito metto le mani in tasca e mi le trovo vicino al cazzo.
Mi si chiederà come cazzeggiano le donne e sarà bella domanda!
O no?


Gatogab


----------



## yaya.mx

En México también se dice "huevonear".Bueno, al menos yo sí la uso (demasiado )..
"Hoy no estudié para el examen, me la pasé huevoneando todo el día"...


----------



## la italianilla

@ xeneize: eso sí 



gatogab said:


> ...(CUT)...Cazzeggiare può derivare dal fatto che si me me vado a spasso, senza meta ne pensieri, di solito metto le mani in tasca e mi le trovo vicino al cazzo...



mi hai fatto morire dal ridere  ma sta origine dove l'hai letta? 

@ yaya.mx: sí, eso es también  añado en el cuadernito y en la lista aquí

Al final, resumiendo:


> Traducción del término CAZZEGGIARE al castellano:
> 
> remolonear - holgazaner - Venirle a uno la flojera -> en España
> flojonear o tirar/echar (la) hueva, hacerse tonto, huevonear -> en Mèxico
> huevear -> en Chile
> Ser un faramallero (o ser un chalatán) -> Venezuela
> boludear, huevear (hacer huevo), pelotudear -> Argentina
> payasear -> sur de América
> 
> mientras:
> tocarse / rascarse los huevos-las pelotas -> no hacer absolutamente nada.



Gracias a todos los que contribuieron a este hilo


----------



## Neuromante

xeneize said:


> Sì è così, "grattarsi/rascarse" impica il non fare nulla, "cazzeggiare/boludear" invece denota appunto l'atto di fare...boludeces, cose stupide, inutili, etc etc
> Ciao


Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## gatogab

la italianilla said:


> mi hai fatto morire dal ridere  ma sta origine dove l'hai letta?


 
Mi è venuta in mente, mentre cazzeggiavo sul lungomare.
gatogab


----------



## Español-argentino

En Argentina, creo que equivaldría a nuestro típico "boludear": 
Me pasé todo el domingo "boludeando". Ho cazzeggiato tutta la domenica.


----------



## Español-argentino

Sucede que el español tiene muchas variantes regionales, tanto en la Península Ibérica como en América Latina y mucho más cuando se trata de términos populares, coloquiales o vulgares también.


----------



## gatogab

Español-argentino said:


> Sucede que el español tiene muchas variantes regionales, tanto en la Península Ibérica como en América Latina y mucho más cuando se trata de términos populares, coloquiales o vulgares también.


 
Dopo quasi tre anni ricomincia il_cazzeggio._
Bienvenido al foro-

@ Paolone:
Io metto il "" davanti *alla* parola in questione, ma solo perche me l'hai chiesto, sennò non era il caso.
Sono ubbidiente, io.


----------



## ursu-lab

Come è già stato scritto, "cazzeggiare" è fare qualcosa di inutile mentre si dovrebbe fare qualcos'altro, mentre "tocarse los huevos" è la traduzione di "non fare un cazzo", cioè non fare niente e basta.
Nemmeno "holgazanear" corrisponde, perché indica semplicemente pigrizia, non dispersione. 
Io direi che finora la traduzione che mantiene il significato e anche la volgarità è "huevear".

*Secondo il RAE, come sinonimo di "**haraganear**".*

* 1.     * intr. Rehuir el trabajo.

Comunque, anche l'argentino "boludear" (e tutti i termini che girano intorno a "boludo") lo capirebbero tutti.

PS: di solito si usa la parola "libreta", non "cuaderno".


----------



## viaipi

Algo como "_dando vueltas a lo tonto"_..podria ir?


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

En el español de Colombia un equivalente es: "estar desparchado" y el "desparche" es la falta de algo que hacer. De todas formas, habitualmente con mis amigos cuando alguien pregunta ¿Qué haces?, el otro contesta "Haciendo nada" o bien "Desparchado", así de simple.


----------



## gatogab

viaipi said:


> Algo como "_dando vueltas a lo tonto"_..podria ir?


Penso di si, perche sempre ho considerato cazzeggiare un verbo di movimento, di azione anche se senza senso.
MHO.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo diría que el "haraganear" de Ursula es lo más apropiado, solo le falla que no lleva signos de peligro.


----------



## bitcho

Yo digo que podria ser " echar la hueva"... "huevonear" ó "pendejear" .. es coloquial en México.. 

sabato mattina sono stato cazzeggiando!! 

el sábado en la mañana estuve pendejeando/hueveando/echando la hueva!!


----------



## gatogab

bitcho said:


> Yo digo que podria ser " echar la hueva"... "huevonear" ó "pendejear" .. es coloquial en México..
> 
> sabato mattina  *...ho cazzeggiato tutto il tempo!!*
> 
> el sábado en la mañana estuve pendejeando/hueveando/echando la hueva!!





ursu-lab said:


> "non fare un cazzo", cioè non fare niente e basta.


 

 = ¡atención!... ¿verdad?

Por estas partes, cuando uno tropieza y cae, la persona que está cerca le dice ¡Atención!.

Así ha hecho ursu con "non fare un cazzo".

¿Ná que ver?
¡Ná que ver!


----------



## rgr

Joan bolets said:


> Hombre, por fin!
> 
> Llevo semanas siguiendo este hilo y no quise intervenir por no querer utilizar esta expresión que, a mi entender, es la que más se usa en mi entorno más próximo (y eso que no lo considero particularmente vulgar...el entorno, no la expresión!).


 
La expresión es, con perdón de la palabra "boludear". Es muy común y no la consideramos vulgar aunque lo parezca.
Saludos
rgr


----------



## Neuromante

rgr said:


> La expresión es, con perdón de la palabra "boludear". Es muy común y no la consideramos vulgar aunque lo parezca.
> Saludos
> rgr



Solo es válida en Argentina, que conste.


----------



## rgr

Neuromante said:


> Solo es válida en Argentina, que conste.


 
Si, es verdad, pero como traducción se trata de una elección entre distintos regionalismos y alguna habrá que elegir. A mí me gusta y la uso muy a menudo.
rgr


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno:
Pero es conveniente indicar esas cosas


----------



## rgr

Neuromante said:


> Bueno:
> Pero es conveniente indicar esas cosas


 
A pedido de Neuromante paso a aclarar el uso estandar argentino de las siguientes expresiones:
-"boludear": no tener nada que hacer o bien distraerse haciendo cosas aparentemente inútiles, por ejemplo observar las evoluciones de una mosca o una hilera de hormigas que van y vienen del nido. Estas actividades, muy elogiadas y recomendadas por Cortázar para escapar de "La Gran Costumbre" que, según él nos tiene prisioneros; es algo lúdico esto de boludear, "perder tiempo" para salir de la sucesión temporal. Para el autor es la única posibilidad de "evasión".

- "¡Qué lo parió": expresión que puede indicar admiración, sorpresa, impaciencia, etc. etc. etc.
Por ejemplo_: "consiguió superar el examen sin haber estudiado un pomo, es un genio, ¡qué lo parió". "Apurate, que vamos a perder el avión ¡qué lo parió! !Qué tarde se hizo". _
Lo que quiero decir es que no se trata de un insulto. No es como decir_:"La puta madre que  *te *parió",_ donde, como se puede apreciar  el pronombre *te  *personaliza la acción. 

En la lengua coloquial, personas de cualquier cultura, como yo, que me definiría cultura media, clase media, etc dirigiéndome incluso a mis superiores, uso ambas expresiones con dicho significado.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Blechi

Neuromante said:


> Añade "Venirle a uno la flojera" para cuando no te apetece hacer nada y te tumbas en un sofa (Por ejemplo).


 
Ciao.
Io direi che "venirle a uno la flojera" equivale all'italiano colloquiale "prendere l'abbiocco"

_A las 3 de la tarde me suele venir la flojera_
_Alle 3 del pomeriggio di solito mi prende l'abbiocco_

¿Me equivoco?

(a ver si esta cosa del _quote_ me sale bien ...)


----------



## gatogab

L'abbiocco mi pare sia sonnolenza, un _'mi cadde la palpebra'_, allora mi faccio la pennichella, di solito dopo pranzo.
Invece, come abbiamo detto, si può cazzeggiare tutta la giornata, allegri, pieni di vita e desiderosi di viverla fino in fondo.
O sbaglio?


----------

